# my uncles birds



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey all i was at my great uncles house as he invited me over we went to waggs and had prime rib any ways he has had tiels now for over 20 some years he told me at dinner that he is attempting to breed 2 of his tiels for the first time he said now i no you have not bred tiels but you have bred budgies and he asked for my advise so we went back to his place looked at the cage and setup great job for someone who has not bred them huge nest box with stayfresh bedding iron blocks in the cage plenty of fresh water fresh veggies and the seed cups are right next to the box i told him your doing great you did all the right things and yes he even has cuttle bone in there as well he is not going to hand feed but will hand rear i said what if you have to hand feed he said then for the babies sake i will hand feed i said you have to have everything here on hand just incase now he is a verry verry well to do person as he use to be a family court judge so we went out bought all the stuff then i took him to my breeder as i new she was hand feeding at this time so i explained to her she said your just intime i,m about to give them a feeding so he had his first time at handfeeding he is going to send me the pics of his eggs tomorow as there are 4 eggs the first was laid may 17th so if i,m right that means they should start to hatch around the 3 of june i,ll start a new post tittled uncles breeding journey there are a total of 4 eggs


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, there's a lot of bird brains in your family allen!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i blame my great uncle for getting me hooked


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow it sure does sound like everyone in your family has at least one tiel


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Your uncle must love tiels, just like us, to own them for 20 years!  I hope his breeding plan goes well!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i thought he would of bred them before now


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my uncle called me and asked a question he noticed today that when he goes near the cage if the male is in the box she goes right on in and if he checks then she does the attack thing he wondered if any of the eggs are starting to hatch i said i don,t think so as the due date is not till tuesday but i would ask


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok if i,m right i was checking the nest box at my uncles and it was verry still no shaking at all but one of the eggs was moving so i,m guessing it is starting it,s process of hatching


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope they hatch successfully!  It can take quite a while for them to actually get out of the shell!  But I guess other members on here who have bred would know better about the hatching.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea my breeder is going to stay at his place on the weekend as we both are gone this weekend so any problems she can take action but she will have a good time there indoor pool spa and a games room.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

A Spa and games room, I'll be right over


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he use to be a family court judge


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok my uncle was so excited he just called me to tell me the good news seems he has a bundle of chick joy i hope i can get over tomorow to see it i have never seen a baby tiel yet not inperson a picture of one yes


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Have fun! Baby tiels are adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations on the baby bub


----------

